# Thomas Blake on the new covenant and the birth-privileges of Christians



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 15, 2021)

... Secondly, Christians can produce _new Covenant-advancing Scriptures,_ that Christ’s coming put them into a better and more comfortable condition then were believers in former ages: I would fain have them to produce any one new _Covenant-depressing Scripture,_ to shew that we in any case are in a worse or more uncomfortable condition then our fathers. If it be said that though this Birth-privilege be taken away, yet we are not in a worse condition having it in other more desirable things enlarged.

Let these then shew when, and where this was taken away, and what was given in lieu and recompense of this _want,_ and _greatest discomfort_ that can come to a parent, as a parent, to have his issue expunged out of the number of God’s people who are holy: Let them produce those _Scriptures,_ which so difference the _old_ and _new_ Covenant made with believers, that the one should be _perpetual,_ the other _personal;_ That the Covenant with the _Jew_ shall transcend the Covenant with _Christians,_ as an _Inheritance_ for ever exceeds a _Grant_ for term of life:

Let them give us an hint of any Reason why this privilege should belong to the heirs of _Abraham’s body,_ and not to the heirs of his _faith._ That reason held forth by some, that Christ should come out of his _loins_ is of no force, it excludes all the tribes out of that privilege but _Judah,_ when every tribe of Israel in this were equal with _Judah,_ every family of Judah’s tribe but _David’s;_ And most of all, it would have excluded the seed of the _Proselytes,_ that according to the flesh were _strangers_ to Israel, when yet in this privilege they were _equal. ..._

For more, see Thomas Blake on the new covenant and the birth-privileges of Christians.


----------

